# Can't compile kernel, error in "freeze_processes".

## TazG

I'm getting this error when I try to compile the kernel, and I don't know why, I don't remember changing anything.

```
 CC      kernel/power/process.o

kernel/power/process.c: In function `freeze_processes':

include/linux/suspend-common.h:153: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'signal_wake_up': function body not available

kernel/power/process.c:486: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

make[2]: *** [kernel/power/process.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [kernel/power] Error 2

make: *** [kernel] Error 2

```

What should I do?

----------

## KingTaco

what kernel sources are you running?

```

$ ls -ld /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 30 Sep 17 04:38 /usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r4

```

```

$ uname -a

Linux koala 2.6.8-gentoo-r4 #2 SMP Fri Sep 17 18:16:33 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

----------

## TazG

gentoo-2.6.5-r1

----------

## KingTaco

first, save your .config.  then do a

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# rm -f .config

# make mrproper

#make && make modules

```

if this works, then some option you've selected is the problem., if it still fails;

```

# emerge "=gentoo-dev-sources-2-6-5-r1"

```

then try the first step again.  make sure to backup your .config to somewhere like your home directory.

----------

## TazG

When I did make && make modules after deleting .config it said

```
*** You have not yet configured your kernel!

***

*** Please run some configurator (e.g. "make oldconfig" or

*** "make menuconfig" or "make xconfig").

```

...so I did make config and took all the defaults (held down Enter). And after that I still got the error.

Now, I have patched my kernel a few times, so... if I emerge gentoo-dev-sources I will lose those patches right? Can I save them somehow?

----------

## KingTaco

you can probibly extract the patches somehow(I don't know how to do this).  but, given the new information, it's probibly one of the patches that is screwing you up.  start with a fresh kernel, compile, add one patch, compile.  repeat until you find the bad patch.

----------

## TazG

OK I guess I'll try that, but... I don't understand why it's screwing up now - I have successfully compiled many times since the last time it was patched.

----------

## KingTaco

look at this:

http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2004-02/msg00007.html

did you upgrade gcc recently?

----------

## KingTaco

did you bother to google for your error?  I came up with tons of info with this error, all pertaining to gcc-3.4.0.  you should fix your compiler by either upgrading to 3.4.2(unstable) or downgrading to 3.3.4(stable)

----------

## TazG

I have version 3.4.1-r2... I'm installing 3.3.4-r1 now.

----------

## KingTaco

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4

[2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.2

both of these versions work for me.

----------

## TazG

After I emerged 3.3.4-r1 I could compile the kernel without any problems.

But, it still says that the latest version installed is 3.4.1-r2. Why is that? Do I have 2 versions installed now??

----------

## KingTaco

you do. gcc is slotted. emerge -C gcc-3.4.1-r2 to get rid of it.

----------

## TazG

Ah OK that's better.

----------

